# Here's your chance to own a 1980 BMW M1



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe you looked at the auction for the Liberty Walk wide body M4 and thought, that might be a bit too outrageous, too modern. Well, here is something completely different. Gooding & Company auctions will be running this beautiful 1980 BMW M1 across the block.





_According to factory production records, this stunning Inka Orange M1, chassis no. WBS4301006, was the third example constructed by BMW Motorsports and the first production car delivered to a dealership in Germany. After being used as a training car at BMW service centers, it was sold to Alf Gebhardt, a Tulsa, Oklahoma-based BMW racer. Gebhardt had been successfully competing since 1978 in a CSL and M1 Procar, and his close working relationship with the manufacturer enabled him to bring his new M1 into the US without it being subjected to the normal federalizing modifications. During his ownership, Gebhardt added an authentic Procar wing to the BMW and used the M1 as an occasional driver. _





This early production, 3 owner M1 has covered just 13k miles and looks amazing. The M88 straight-six powerplant has been checked out and is said to be in top form, ensuring you get its full 277 hp. Who's putting a bid in? Pricing estimates are $575k - $650k!


----------

